# Slide occasionally not locking back, Sig SP2009



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

So I have had my SP2009 for a couple weeks now, and its been amazing except for one thing....a couple times now the slide has not locked back after firing the last round, it happened two weeks ago and then again yesterday....I made a trip inbetween to the range with no issues, and over 150 rounds shot that day....
So anyways, got the gun a couple weeks ago, it wass close to new and hardly fired when I got it....the gun has amost no wear on it, most of it has been from me since Ive put about 500 rounds through it now.....just wondering if anyone has any ideas what may be causing this....both times it happened were about 50 rounds into the session, and the last 100+ rounds went through fine, slide locked every time.....I clean the gun well after each firing, and dont go crazy with the oil, just on the rails and inside the barrel....I also oiled the little slide release pin that you take out to field stip the gun...maybe I shouuldnt have done that? 
Let me know if you have any ideas...
Thanks
Brian


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You gotta' be careful with Sigs, the slide stop/release is right next to your thumb and if you're right handed and shooting with your thumbs up higher on the gun, you can accidentally ride over the slide stop and keep it from engaging. As you're having intermittent issues, and it's a new to you gun, I'd say that occasionally your grip is shifting and you are keeping the slide stop from engaging. It happens to me every time I shoot a Sig and many others. Rather than change the grip I use on every other gun, I just don't shoot Sigs any more.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Rather than change the grip I use on every other gun, I just don't shoot Sigs any more.


lol.... now that I think about it, that could have been the problem, my right thumb lays right under that and over the decocker....I will have to keep an eye on that this weekend.....Its a sweet gun, very well made and I shoot very well with it.....its a bitch to carry so I may make it my home gun and get something smaller for every day use...for now its fitting the bill though...


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I also dont think I have my grip down yet on this gun....it fits much different from my usual S&W....my right thumb tends to wander, wheras on my Smith its sitting right on a lip on the frame made for your thumb.....might just take some practice and attention....


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you are new to polymer frames, you may want to try adding a Hogue rubber Slip-on grip. It improved the "purchase" of my grip on my SP2022. SOme have taken Dremel tools, wood burners or even skate board grip tape to their polymer frames (regardless of make or model) but I prefernot to intentionally damage my firearm to improve the grip. Adding the Slip-on was all I needed. An option if you wish would be to take an old bicycle inner tube and cut a piece out and try that for starters. Just cut a section that looks like a very wide rubber band and trim it as necessary. Cheaper than a Hogue if you are on a budget.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

It could also be a magazine. Mark all your magazines so you can tell them apart (number them etc..) and see if maybe it happens with one of them all the time, or more times then with others and it will let you know if you might have a bad magazine.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks guys...I have a Hogue on my other gun, might be a bit big on this one but I will try it....I was also suspecting a bad mag, I will mark them today and see if that helps....


----------

